# Pics of my pinkies



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

So as promised here are 2 pics of my first litter of baby mice. They are only 5 days old at mo. so still pink and wriggley.


5 days old .. by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


5 days old. by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ahhh pinkies!

be careful with the paper strips, pinkies have been known to get wrapped up and strangled in it. Use cross shredded paper or hay.
these your first?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ahh ok. yea my first litter. still new to this. ok so what shall i do?? i dont want to disturb them? shall i change the bed now?? or wait till they are older??


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

change now. they don't mind being disturbed, i handle pinks from day 1, counting them etc. just be quick. put in hay or really small pieces of paper.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ah ok thanks. shall do it straight away. thanks for the advice


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

no worries.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never had problems with shredded paper, nor heard of anyone having problems with it.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Cute, lust love pinkies tiny ears


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

*Rhasputin*

cross cut shredded paper is fine, but straight shredded paper can get wrapped around pinkies; might not be a hugely common problem but has happened.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks for the info guys. it is shredded into quite small lengths. one shred is shorther than your finger. dunno if this makes any difference lol


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

sounds ok.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok thanks


----------

